# Sooo cute. :)



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

So my itty bitty mini doe Mimzi is prego and has suddenly started following me around everywhere. She used to be super friendly but my other bratty lap goats used to push her away from me all of the time so she stopped coming up for petting about a year ago. Well, she's finally back to wanting love and attention again!!! Call it her prego hormones but hey I'll take it! LOL  I love my goaties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know, I know I'm so lame. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very pretty Doe....she is looking great..... :thumb: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah she's doing much better... this is the doe who was soooooooo down on her pasterns last year. I separated her for awhile and just had her in a pen with the all the babies since she is so myotonic and she's small so she gets bullied a LOT by the other goats. She's definitely doing much better now and has decided she wants all the goodies and love now. LOL


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

she is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yeah she's doing much better...


 :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe I hope to turn around my new purchase its such a wonderful feeling to see them doing well and wanting your attention (hormones or not  )


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm a black and white fan.. she's awesome


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> awe I hope to turn around my new purchase its such a wonderful feeling to see them doing well and wanting your attention (hormones or not  )


Thanks everyone... I think she's a purdy little thing too! 

Stacey, i'm sure you'll get your new girls super friendly in no time! I spent an hour outside today just enjoying the warm weather and my new cuddle bug.... although she did trip me and make me almost fall on my face once. :help:  LOL Now I'm justhoping she stays this way after she kids!!!!!!!!! :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's such a pretty girl, and she looks great! She's so THICK! I hope she gives you babies as pretty as she is.


----------

